# standardbred...what is it?



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standardbred_horse


They're mainly bred and used for harness racing (trotters and pacers). But, of course, they can be used for other things, even after their racing career is over.

Racing (pacers):










They can do other things, just like any other horse though:


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

ok thank you very much.
do they have a certain type of temperment? *you know how people say arabs can be hyper, and QH can be layed back* what is the attitude of a standardbred?
what do you need to do to get them registered?


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

lol, no offense...but did you read the wiki entry?


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

no i didnt even look at anything about the breed.


----------



## GallopAway (May 28, 2007)

Sara said:


> lol, no offense...but did you read the wiki entry?


Me?

A skimmed it a bit, but not really. lol.
I tried looking for a breed site, but couldn't really find one. Standardbreds aren't really my thing, so, yeah. They probably have a breed site, I'm just too lazy to find it. haha.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

No, I was just confused about the temperment question when its clearly stated in the wikipedia link you posted that standardbreds have calm personalities overall. Apologies, I must have been in a snarky mood when I posted that


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

i own a standardbred..i chose a standardbred because of temperment and personality, pretty much every standardbred ive met has had a good temperment. also they are 'good doers' easy to worm, float,trim.


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

ive had standard bred horses my whole life and yes they do have very calm temperaments and are very bold. they usually have very good stamina and vary from about 14 to 16h. they are most commonly used for harness racing although you will get that one odd one who is used for other activites. any other questions just let me know. my mom and dad both race and train them.


----------



## ~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ (Jun 4, 2007)

:lol: Hi,
I don't particually like standard breds at all. Their conformation is not what i am looking for in a horse. But i guess every one has a different opion. The charistics are the arched back bone (the back is rounded, whereas other breeds have the wether and is goes into a lil sway back NOTHING SERIOUS just trying to explain. But they are a cheap reliable horse for a beginner not wanting to seriously compete. :wink:


----------



## indeesjuliette (Jun 27, 2007)

~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~ said:


> :lol: Hi,
> I don't particually like standard breds at all. Their conformation is not what i am looking for in a horse. But i guess every one has a different opion. The charistics are the arched back bone (the back is rounded, whereas other breeds have the wether and is goes into a lil sway back NOTHING SERIOUS just trying to explain. But they are a cheap reliable horse for a beginner not wanting to seriously compete. :wink:


I don't really think Aussie Showjumper knows that much about standardbred confirmation.... 

I have two standardbreds that have both been trained for harness racing/they drive and have been WONDERFUL riding partners. They are gaited and some are smooth and some are rough ride till you get them going. We have other friends that use them for all disciplines. Standardbreds usually have awesome feet and can go barefoot. They do have great confirmation, are very strong horses and have good minds. Generally the ones we have been around have been great horses. Any horse, never mind the breed, if spoiled and not trained, can be unruly. Breed has nothing to do with that. They have withers, don't know what Aussie Showjumper is talking about, they do have nice backs for saddle, their confirmation is generally outstanding! Go to www.4thehorses.com to learn more about retired racers needing homes or all about retrained harness horses. To find out more about standardbreds....


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

This horse looks like Rain, but Rain is a light bay.


----------



## Dlee (Aug 16, 2007)

*Standardbreds*

I train Standardbreds for a living and they are a wonderful breed. We do a lot in a short period of time to get them ready for their racing careers. They are very tolerant and very willing. I have broken several to ride after their racing careers. Most I have just saddled, mounted and rode off. They have seen it all and done it all, but they do need to learn how to handle hills and such. They have spent most of their lives on a flat surface, so they need to learn to go up and down hills..etc... As far as temperment goes, they are a very kind loving breed. I also have Quarters and Arabs, and trust me Standardbreds are much easier to break. I do endurance, so my ideal horse for the future is a Standardbred/Arab cross.. If you want to lean anymore about the breed or even if you have one and want to find out what he or she might really be. If they are tattoed, or freeze branded go to www.ustrotting.com. They can help you if you can read the tattoo. Any other questions about the breed feel free to ask and I will try and help.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

is there a way to "make" one. some peoplesay you can make a breed by breeding breed "a" to breed "B' and the foal is breed "C".
i just wanted to know.


----------



## Dlee (Aug 16, 2007)

*Standardbreds*

You can't make one just by breeding two different breeds. They are a very old breed that has ties back to T-breds, Morgans, and I believe Arabs also.


----------



## joseylovesrain123 (May 23, 2007)

oh, ok


----------



## bee (Jul 31, 2007)

here is a pic of my standardbred


----------



## Dlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Aww.he is a pretty boy. I had a Standardbred from Australia named Lords Marques A. He had the weirdest tattoo on his left shoulder, it was an tree. I wish I had taken a picture of it.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I had a Standardbred named Mojo.
Blacker then the Ace of Spades!
He was tuffy, but with me he was so loving, and gentle!
best ride I ever owned!
I wish I had him back  

-Bobbi


----------



## Dlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I don't know that is one cool looking mule you got there. Trade you a couple standardbreds for that one.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

NO WAY! lol. Thats my baby, she rides through anything! Water,rocks,any trail, she even walked through water at night for me! lol. No but shes my sweetheart  

Standardbred are really nice though.

-Bobbi


----------



## Dlee (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a black standardbred almost marked the same. No one believes he is a standardbred because he is so pretty. Full blaze and white stockings. If I can get my camera to work I will get some photos of him. But that sure is a beautiful mule. I have always wanted one, hard to find here in Illinois.


----------



## rhythm_in_black (Jun 20, 2007)

I own a Standardbred and hes one of the kindest, hard working horses I have EVER owned.

Hes only 15.3hh but we jump 1.30m at home and are D-grading EFA atm. I re-trained him out of pacing and now hes my Show Jumper.

[~AUSSIE SHOWJUMPER~]


> But they are a cheap reliable horse for a beginner not wanting to seriously compete. Wink


I got Zorro for free, I don't know if it's the way I read it but it sounds as if you are saying Standardbreds don't make good competition horses. Thats fine if you don't prefer their conformation, but aren't you a show jumper? Have you actually ever owned a Standardbred? Ever competed one?

Zorro is the best show jumper I have owned and will do anything for me. I compete seriously and get very good results with Zorro.

Are you aware that in France, they are breeding some of the worlds best jumpers to Standardbreds to produce even more successful jumpers? And trust me, those people seriously compete..

-Eran


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Eran, I love your post. =)


----------



## Dlee (Aug 16, 2007)

You can't say all Standardbreds have bad conformations. They all are different. None in my barn even look the same. I have short fat ones and tall thin long ones. Some I think would be outstanding riding horses and some I wouldn't ride for anything. Awkward horses come in any breed and dumb is widespread.


----------



## rhythm_in_black (Jun 20, 2007)

> Eran, I love your post. =)


Thanks,

I agree with you Dlee. My friend shows a lovely dark bay Standardbred and gets outstanding results with her. She is such a beautiful horse and you would mistake her for a thoroughbred if it was not for her brand.

-Eran


----------

